# Best place to get these printed?



## asieybarbie (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi there! My name is Asia and I am a freelance illustrator. This will be my first post here on the forums. I apologize in advance if I've placed this in the wrong section, as I wasn't 100% sure where to post this. :s

Recently, I've created a few mockup designs through ShirtMockups.com. At first, it started out as something for fun, but then I ended up liking how the designs turned out. All the designs (my illustrations) were "all over prints", as shown in the attachments. From this, I was led and directed to Jakprints.com. I loved that they were capable of producing the "all-over-print" I was looking for, and sent them an e-mail inquiring about my mockups. Unfortunately, they cannot do the all-over print for hoodies or tank tops, and also cannot print on colored shirts. 

My question is: is there any place that is capable of printing shirts/hoodies/tank tops EXACTLY like my mockups? Whether it be full-color, or screen printing? Prefereably somewhere that isn't too high on the minimums, but I'm not expecting to be lucky in that regard. Haha.

I am completely new to everything related to the process of shirt making, so please excuse my ignorance of anything, lol. 

mockups:


----------



## TshirtStan (May 4, 2008)

Asia, I hate to burst your dreams, but I don't think anyone whom is capable of this will be reasonable. But, someone may jump on it for you, but I really doubt it.


----------



## asieybarbie (Jun 28, 2012)

Haha, I figured that would be the response. D:

Hmmm...although with that aside, is there _anyone_ that would be capable of doing this type of printing? Maybe I could be guided in the right direction...I've tried searching online, but am coming up with nada. 



TshirtStan said:


> Asia, I hate to burst your dreams, but I don't think anyone whom is capable of this will be reasonable. But, someone may jump on it for you, but I really doubt it.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

In a perfect world, you should have these designs screen printed onto rolls of fabric using a "belt printer" and then have the fabric cut and sewn into a garment with your custom specifications.

You can try to find a print shop with a belt printer that is willing to print on a finished garment. But you are likely going to get inconsistent results for a variety of reasons. Also, the price and minimums will both be high for this type of work.

Your best bet is to look into "dye sublimation." There is a section of the forum dedicated to this print process. Try posting your designs in that section and see what kind of responses you get.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Try spreadingink.com and Pony Printing in Dallas, TX.

The minimums would probably be around 44+ per design.


----------



## asieybarbie (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh! Wonderful! Thank you so very much, I will be sure to check them out!  



Rodney said:


> Try spreadingink.com and Pony Printing in Dallas, TX.
> 
> The minimums would probably be around 44+ per design.


----------



## asieybarbie (Jun 28, 2012)

hi everyone!

So...with doing a bit more digging into this shirt situation, i figured it would just be a little bit easier for me start with DTG shirts. there aren't any minimums, as i don't want to have to spend a tremendous amount on screen printing since i'm just starting out :s 

i've come to the realization that all over prints are just out of the question for me at this point. haha. i've been trying to search all over for DTG printers that could possibly do "jumbo/oversized"...or just larger print (like around 16x20, i guess? i'm not sure...) printing for tank tops...but i seem to be going in circles.  something like the attached photo? would i have to make the artwork...even smaller? 

thanks so much anyone for your help...

- Asia


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

You can do all of the original designs posted at the top with dye sub -


----------



## Remark (Apr 17, 2011)

Your designs are fantastic. Great work.


----------



## asieybarbie (Jun 28, 2012)

Riderz Ready said:


> You can do all of the original designs posted at the top with dye sub -


Hmm...with dye sublimation, would there be a minimum required, kind of like for screen printing? :s


----------



## asieybarbie (Jun 28, 2012)

Remark said:


> Your designs are fantastic. Great work.


Thank you so very much!! ^_^


----------



## AnonBri (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree, great designs. Not sure how you can get them printed tho.


----------

